# Idee für Startseite



## GreenThunder (22. Juni 2006)

*Idee für Startseite bzgl. leerer Ecke*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei die Internetseite unsere Fanclubs neu zu gestalten. 
Durch die Besucherzahlen auf unserer "alten" Seite ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Leute eigentlich nur die Bilder interessieren und sonst nicht mehr viel. 
Ergebnisse, Tabellen, Spielerkader usw, gucken sie eh auf der offiziellen Seite nach und brauchen das bei uns auch nicht.
Deshalb hab ich den Inhalt ziemlich begrenzt und brauche nun aber noch was  auf der Startseite unten rechts. Ich weiß nicht was ich da noch hineinsetzen könnte,
Habt ihr Ideen?

L I N K


----------



## mgraf (24. Juni 2006)

Servus,
das einzige was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das der Text bei den Bilder "pickt".

Sonst gefällt mir die Seite ganz gut, besonders das Headerbild, echt gut gelungen...  

lg


----------



## Blackylein (3. Juli 2006)

Ich find die Seite so sehr gut. Das Lob wegen des Headers kann ich nur bestätigen.
Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt sind die grellen blau/gelb-Bereiche


----------



## GreenThunder (3. Juli 2006)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich find die Seite so sehr gut. Das Lob wegen des Headers kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt sind die grellen blau/gelb-Bereiche




Naja, ich wollte damit die Farben des Vereins (Blau-Gelb-Weiß) einbringen. Was hättest du denn für einen Verbesserungsvorschlag? Hab gerade mal ein bissl dunkleres Gelb gewählt!


----------

